# I've joined the Dark Side



## Smokin Joe (15 Oct 2015)

Do I have to grow a beard before it arrives?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2015)

Veeeer nice!


----------



## Falco Frank (15 Oct 2015)

I like it too! Really liking the look (and stability) of a trike these days:

As in the Rideout Video....
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/up-for-a-ride.173509/post-3951824


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2015)

WoW very nice


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Do I have to grow a beard before it arrives?
> 
> View attachment 106889


Can you grow a beard ?

...... And don't forget the sandals(with socks)


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Oct 2015)

How much does one of those cost, approx ?


----------



## byegad (15 Oct 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> How much does one of those cost, approx ?


If you have to ask, you can't afford it!


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Oct 2015)

byegad said:


> If you have to ask, you can't afford it!



I have kids - I can't afford ****!


----------



## StuAff (15 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Do I have to grow a beard before it arrives?
> 
> View attachment 106889


Congratulations. You'll be needing to change your forum name to Darth Joe now


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Oct 2015)

£994.46


----------



## FrankCrank (15 Oct 2015)

....here is the correct attire - no messy chain marks on your pants to worry about. 
Shotgun to be carried and used at your discretion, beard only required during winter months............


----------



## Andrew1971 (15 Oct 2015)

She certainly smoking Joe ☺


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2015)

Nice


----------



## Pikey (15 Oct 2015)

Pretty trike, nice one


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Oct 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> How much does one of those cost, approx ?




Beards are free, maintenance costs depend whether you are a poseur and have it manicured or simply trimmed


----------



## Ganymede (15 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Do I have to grow a beard before it arrives?
> 
> View attachment 106889


Well.... I am a recumbent rider and_ I_ haven't got one....


----------



## Scoosh (15 Oct 2015)

Great stuff @Smokin Joe !

You've been through the mill a bit on your choice and I wish you many happy and safe miles. 

Mind yer teeth !  There are a lot of (high protein ) wee flying beasties around at this time of year.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Oct 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Great stuff @Smokin Joe !
> 
> You've been through the mill a bit on your choice and I wish you many happy and safe miles.
> 
> Mind yer teeth !  *There are a lot of (high protein ) wee flying beasties around at this time of year. *



Yummy, raw meat!!!


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Oct 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Great stuff @Smokin Joe !
> 
> You've been through the mill a bit on your choice and I wish you many happy and safe miles.
> 
> Mind yer teeth !  There are a lot of (high protein ) wee flying beasties around at this time of year.


Next purchase?

There is a wonderfully satisfying "ping" as the insects bounce off a fairing


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Yummy, raw meat!!!


So long as you're aware of where you're meat has been/come from!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (16 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Do I have to grow a beard before it arrives?
> 
> View attachment 106889



Beards are not essential - but I already had one.

Welcome to the currently small club of UK based Performer trike owners. 
I imagine that the direct steer model you have chosen will be more stable than my indirect steer (because your front wheel are much closer to your seat) but the shorter wheel base may feel a bit more bumpy on rough surfaces.
If you have specced to have mudguards - drop me a message if you want a pair of my mounting brackets as the Performer ones don't last long. (Made of an alloy that is weaker than Cheddar cheese) If you haven't specced mudguards - you really will want to sort some out before Winter arrives.
I hope you enjoy your Performer as much as I have been enjoying mine!


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Oct 2015)

I rode a Trice without mudguards for years, then specced muduards on the Catrike and wouldn't be without


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Oct 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Beards are not essential - but I already had one.
> 
> Welcome to the currently small club of UK based Performer trike owners.
> I imagine that the direct steer model you have chosen will be more stable than my indirect steer (because your front wheel are much closer to your seat) but the shorter wheel base may feel a bit more bumpy on rough surfaces.
> ...


Thanks.

I haven't specced guards as these days I am very much a fair weather rider and any runs on wet roads will be short. I take it they can be added to any model later if required? I chose that model because it's got a 700c rear wheel so a much greater tyre choice and being used to race geometry road bikes a bumpy ride doesn't worry me. I'm looking forward to losing the neck ache that comes with increasing age on a DF bike, along with shoulders, wrists etcetera. I've never even sat on a recumbent, but I know I'm going to like it and it will keep me cycling for far longer than DF would. One begins to worry about the effects of a fall as one ages...

Also, how long did yours take to arrive? I ordered Thursday morning and payment has been accepted and feedback received.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Oct 2015)

Retro fitting mudguards can be difficult if you cannot get the kit - but otherwise is simple enough. I believe that ICE charge something like £200 for their mudguard kit (According to an ICE owner I was talking to recently.) 
If you are good at metalwork and fettling you may be able to make your own fittings.
I wouldn't ride mine without mudguards on anything less than a warm sunny day - and that was one of the reasons I got the Performer as my previous Trice didn't have mudguards and I couldn't think how to make a pair for it.
You may wish that you had gone for a 26inch rear wheel as I think you may find your trike a harsh ride (if you're riding on less than ideal roads, you cannot take the smooth path because only 1 wheel fits into the track)
I ran my Trice with a mountain bike tyre to give it a softer ride and it worked quite well. Still you can soon swap a wheel over if you want to.
If you bought from A1 adventuresports I would expect your trike to arrive in 2-3 weeks. Mine arrived within 2. 
Putting it together is quite straightforward - apart from ensuring that the front cross member and tracking are correctly aligned. For the cross member you just have 4 bolts to tighten, I used a torque wrench and tightened them gradually in sequence to the same torque. If you have a completely flat garage floor and a spirit level this should be easy.
Tracking is more of a challenge, and if you get it wrong, you can wreck a pair of tyres within a few hundred miles.
You may not remain only a fair weather cyclist.....trikes on ice are great fun!


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Oct 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> .....trikes on ice are great fun!




Oh yes!!!


----------



## buggi (18 Oct 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Can you grow a beard ?
> 
> ...... And don't forget the sandals(with socks)



http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...ks+for+men&dpPl=1&dpID=41yqcRPNFQL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Oct 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Retro fitting mudguards can be difficult if you cannot get the kit - but otherwise is simple enough. I believe that ICE charge something like £200 for their mudguard kit (According to an ICE owner I was talking to recently.)
> If you are good at metalwork and fettling you may be able to make your own fittings.
> I wouldn't ride mine without mudguards on anything less than a warm sunny day - and that was one of the reasons I got the Performer as my previous Trice didn't have mudguards and I couldn't think how to make a pair for it.
> You may wish that you had gone for a 26inch rear wheel as I think you may find your trike a harsh ride (if you're riding on less than ideal roads, you cannot take the smooth path because only 1 wheel fits into the track)
> ...


Emailed Steve and he's going to include a set of front guards with the trike.

Top man


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 Oct 2015)

I was very impressed with the service I got from Steve as well. If you pm me your address I will send a set of my mounts to you. The long side mount that comes with your trike will be fine - but the part that bridges from the front wheel headsets is just not up to the job.


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Oct 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Oct 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I was very impressed with the service I got from Steve as well. If you pm me your address I will send a set of my mounts to you. The long side mount that comes with your trike will be fine - but the part that bridges from the front wheel headsets is just not up to the job.


Many thanks, will do.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Oct 2015)

Estimated delivery Monday


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2015)

Cancel delivery Monday.

Very large box now in my garage


----------



## Scoosh (28 Oct 2015)

Open the Box !   

PM @mrandmrspoves if  !

Tell all !


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2015)

welcome to the darkside


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2015)

Box opening and assembly is a weekend job. Following the demise of my garden shed a few months ago the garage is rather overcrowded and I've got one of those large outdoor storage boxes coming on Friday. That will absorb the clutter and give me the space to work and store the trike safely.

Stand by for loads of stupid questions in the next week or two.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Cancel delivery Monday.
> 
> Very large box now in my garage


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2015)

Woo hooooooooo!!!


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Stand by for loads of stupid questions in the next week or two.



Is the box Open ? 
Is it gorgeous ? 
Assembled it yet - or still stroking gently ? 
… … to be continued in a similar vein …


----------



## Andrew1971 (4 Nov 2015)

Wot still no reply yet  the suspense is killing us now
Andrew


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Nov 2015)

Excuse the poor photograph, finished today and only had time for a ride up and down the road as it was dark.

Very pleased 







With thanks to mrandmrspoves for all his help and advice.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Nov 2015)

WooHoo !!!      



May you have very many happy miles together


----------



## roadrash (5 Nov 2015)

Me jealous, no.... never.......not even a little bit...........ok then a fekin lot ... may you have many happy miles together (no recumbent smiley)


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2015)

well done


----------



## Andrew1971 (5 Nov 2015)

She look's good in white. ahhh no more unclipping at junction's. just curious how much does she weigh.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Nov 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> She look's good in white. ahhh no more unclipping at junction's. just curious how much does she weigh.


 Spec on my model stated 17kg ........going up or down hill you can multiply that by 10!


----------



## Andrew1971 (5 Nov 2015)

Mine is about 19kg ish KMX Tornado


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> She look's good in white. ahhh no more unclipping at junction's. just curious how much does she weigh.


I still unclip out of habit just before I come to a stop!


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I still unclip out of habit just before I come to a stop!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I still unclip out of habit just before I come to a stop!


I did that also on my first trip out


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Nov 2015)

One of the great pleasures of a trike is stopping at junctions and not having to unclip. I really struggle to remember to unclip when on my PDQ.....but I was falling off the PDQ even when not clipped in!


----------



## markg0vbr (27 Dec 2015)

One of us
One of us
One of us
When you pull up to admire the view and wake up with drool down your front is when you know you have your recumbent legs.
Just the recumbent sun tan to get.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Dec 2015)

Chain is a bit slack?


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Dec 2015)

Sorry - that had to be done

Looks a nice bit of kit, have you lifted a wheel yet?


----------



## starhawk (27 Dec 2015)

I had toe-clips on my last upwrong so the habit would be pulling the foot backwards, but the trike was my first experience with SPD so no habit to break there.
Nowaday there's no chance to get loose, the feets are securely strapped to the pedals, but I like it that way, as the whoole feet is on the pedal I can now use my full leg muscles, which I couldn't when only the toes was in contact with the pedal.


----------

